# film canisters white or black?



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

I'm ready to set up my film canisters and I don't know which color to use, white would probable show egg clutches at a much farther distance but I'm not sure what R. ventrimaculatus would prefer and is it 1/2 or 1/3 filled with water at a 45 degree angle? how about towards the bottom or top of the viv?
thanks I appreciate all the imput you guys can provide.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just put a variety of both in there. Some straight up, some at different slants. The frogs will choose which they like the best.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I use both and my frogs (asst. thumbs) rarely choose the white. Go figure.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I have had good luck with black film canisters with the vents tilted 30 degrees up with a little CLEAN water. Mine would not lay in water that was dirty.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Some also choose to use black cans with a 1/3 of a white can slit length-wise inside on the bottom so that not only will the eggs be seen easier, but the white 1/3 can be slid out and eggs can be removed with ease.

Here a link to a picture posted by MITCH in which you not only get to see a photo that will make you smile, but also see what I was trying to describe above.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/65890-invasion-privacy.html


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, all those ideas were very helpful, I really appreciated very much. 

And randommind, that was a great and funny link and the ideal about splitting the canister and slipping it in the other was also a great idea. Thanks


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Dendrodaved said:


> And randommind, that was a great and funny link and the ideal about splitting the canister and slipping it in the other was also a great idea. Thanks


Glad you liked it...I can only take credit for passing the idea along as I myself found it to be very ingenious and worth relaying.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

My Imitators immediately expressed they liked to use the white ones, so I pulled out the rest and left the only one they have used the whole time they were breeding. They really seem to stick with whatever location they choose for me. Does anyone else experience this?


----------

